# Harrison mixbus 32C v7



## Markrs (Apr 10, 2021)

So V7 of Harrison Mixbus 32C has been released and on intro sale for $149. I have seen a few posts about Mixbus here and there, but as I have plenty of analogue strips (mainly PA ones) and am not sure the benefit using this would bring, especially as I would only use it for mixing.









Harrison Mixbus32C v7


Get Mixbus32C on Sale!




harrisonconsoles.com





Also found a recent review of v6









Harrison Mixbus 32C Review - Vintage Digital


Harrison deserve to be put at the top of everyone's list of DAWs to audition. In fact, if your needs are pure mixing, do not waste your time, simple buy it.




www.vintagedigital.com.au


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 10, 2021)

Easily the most painful DAW experience I've ever found. It really is stuck about 20 years in the past with a workflow that makes sense to aging recording engineers who apparently don't like to edit. (This is where it really falls apart... Even editing audio (let alone midi) is about as fun as getting a root canal without novocaine. Err at least it was for me...


----------



## Markrs (Apr 10, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Easily the most painful DAW experience I've ever found. It really is stuck about 20 years in the past with a workflow that makes sense to aging recording engineers who apparently don't like to edit. (This is where it really falls apart... Even editing audio (let alone midi) is about as fun as getting a root canal without novocaine. Err at least it was for me...


As I never used analogue gear that part definitely doesn't appeal. I would only use it to mix, as quite a few reviews say how well mixes sound with little work needing to be done.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 11, 2021)

Markrs said:


> As I never used analogue gear that part definitely doesn't appeal. I would only use it to mix, as quite a few reviews say how well mixes sound with little work needing to be done.


Not sure having to export and import stems into another environment would be classed as "little work"


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 3, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Easily the most painful DAW experience I've ever found. It really is stuck about 20 years in the past with a workflow that makes sense to aging recording engineers who apparently don't like to edit. (This is where it really falls apart... Even editing audio (let alone midi) is about as fun as getting a root canal without novocaine. Err at least it was for me...


Works great for trimming and mixing. Love it for that and use it regularly.


----------



## d.healey (May 3, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> who apparently don't like to edit. (This is where it really falls apart... E


It's not an audio editor...


----------



## jcrosby (May 3, 2021)

d.healey said:


> It's not an audio editor...


As per the comment above you I specifically meant for trimming, fading, etc. In that regard it does indeed have some basic non-linear editing functionality. I personally found the UI cramped and unpleasant to work in in that regard.


----------



## Botto (Aug 22, 2021)

d.healey said:


> It's not an audio editor...


The Harrison Mixbus and Ardour, which is the core software the former is based on does have audio editing tools and it CAN edit audio. You have the same tools as you would in any DAW to edit audio. I am not sure what you are basing that assertion on? I have used the Harrison Mixbus/Ardour for years and have edited many audio files with it. In fact, I find editing on Mixbus/Ardour easier than a lot of other DAW's. Perhaps you are on the wrong screen. Please toggle to the EDITING screen and there you can EDIT.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 23, 2021)

Botto said:


> The Harrison Mixbus and Ardour, which is the core software the former is based on does have audio editing tools and it CAN edit audio. You have the same tools as you would in any DAW to edit audio. I am not sure what you are basing that assertion on? I have used the Harrison Mixbus/Ardour for years and have edited many audio files with it. In fact, I find editing on Mixbus/Ardour easier than a lot of other DAW's. Perhaps you are on the wrong screen. Please toggle to the EDITING screen and there you can EDIT.


Audacity is an audio editor, Ardour is a sequencer


----------



## Botto (Aug 23, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Audacity is an audio editor, Ardour is a sequencer


Then stick with Audacity, obviously your tool of choice. But don't deny a feature that clearly exists.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 23, 2021)

Botto said:


> Then stick with Audacity, obviously your tool of choice. But don't deny a feature that clearly exists.


I use ardour extensively for managing and editing recording sessions. I use audacity extensively for editing audio. Yes you can do some broad audio editing tasks in ardour but that doesn't make it an audio editor, just like I can build a website in Microsoft word it doesn't make it an IDE.


----------



## Botto (Aug 23, 2021)

Here's a manual, look under 'Editing': http://www.harrisonconsoles.com/mixbus/mixbus32c-6-live-manual/1/en/topic/about-this-manual

Enjoy your Audacity. Have a nice day.


----------



## digitallysane (Aug 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> [..] but as I have plenty of analogue strips (mainly PA ones) and am not sure the benefit using this would bring, especially as I would only use it for mixing.


They just launched their channel strip as a plugin:





32C Channel - Harrison Audio Consoles


The 32C Channel Plugin makes mixing fast and easy using elements from Harrison's 32C analog console and their Mixbus workstation.




harrisonconsoles.com


----------

